# 13 week old pup hiccups constantly



## dieselsdaddy (Jul 2, 2012)

So my puppy is 13 weeks old and we've had him for about 3-4 weeks now. About 2 weeks ago I noticed him hiccuping in the middle of the day and didn't think anything about it. 

Fast forward a week or so and my wife sees the same thing him laying down having hiccups, not while eating or soon after, just out of nowhere. Then most recently (the past 4 days) I've been jotting down how frequently he does it and how far after feeding does it happen if it is eating related or not. I recorded him having these hiccup episodes 3-4 times a day which last for approx. 8-12 minutes. Eating seems to have nothing to do it as he had a moment where he was hiccuping 15mins before a feeding and one time right after a separate feeding. 

We feed him 1 - 1 1/4 cups of Wellness Large Breed Puppy Food twice a day for a total of 2 to 2 1/2 cups. He doesn't throw up anything, cough, wheeze, have loose stool or anything other than the hiccups, do I need to worry and take him to the vet sooner than his appointment that is Friday afternoon or just keep an eye on it and just wait and check with the vet Friday (which I am going to do anyways). 

What do ya'll suggest, recommend or have to say on this issue? Does anyone else have a puppy who also has episodes of hiccups or been through symptoms like this before?

Thanks in advance, 
Scott & puppy Diesel


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

dieselsdaddy said:


> So my puppy is 13 weeks old and we've had him for about 3-4 weeks now. About 2 weeks ago I noticed him hiccuping in the middle of the day and didn't think anything about it.
> 
> Fast forward a week or so and my wife sees the same thing him laying down having hiccups, not while eating or soon after, just out of nowhere. Then most recently (the past 4 days) I've been jotting down how frequently he does it and how far after feeding does it happen if it is eating related or not. I recorded him having these hiccup episodes 3-4 times a day which last for approx. 8-12 minutes. Eating seems to have nothing to do it as he had a moment where he was hiccuping 15mins before a feeding and one time right after a separate feeding.
> 
> ...


I had a puppy that used to hiccup, talked to my vet and it wasn't a real concern. He grew out of it eventually. I would suggest you take your pup off LARGE breed food though and just put him on regular puppy food. Pit bulls are not Large breeds they are more medium  Here's an article on hiccups

http://www.petside.com/article/puppy-hiccups-are-they-normal

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/what-causes-hiccups-in-dogs.html


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

I posted the same thing a few minths ago. My Charlie was having the same problem. Random hiccup episodes all the time. Morning, day, night. . .whenever.

Its harmless. I dont know the cause of it. But its harmless and will stop soon.
Charlie went through it for about a month. She hasnt had the hiccups in quite some time.
In fact, your post actually remined me she had that problem a while ago. It'll pass for sure dude


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn. . .Bella beat me to the advice, lol. . .trying to contribute and pass on the great advice iv'e gotten. But Bella's advice is pretty awesome  so I'd take that advice over mine probably


----------



## dieselsdaddy (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy input =] 

The bag of food is nearly out probably about a week or so left and well switch to a normal type of food instead of large breed as well. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

dieselsdaddy said:


> Thanks for the speedy input =]
> 
> The bag of food is nearly out probably about a week or so left and well switch to a normal type of food instead of large breed as well.
> 
> Thanks again!


If you still take him to the vet to give yourself piece of mind don't let them put your dog on any meds. Some vets are all about the money and the drugs  Not all vets are that way but some can be....just a heads up  A dog that has hiccups doesn't need meds unless of course there is some underlying issue they find. I'm sure he will be fine.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

My pup is almost 4 months and he still gets the hiccups. Not as often but every now and then. He has yet to grow out of it but puppies tend to swallow a lot of air. It's nothing to worry about, trying patting your pup on the back, Sometimes that helps. And sadly enough scaring them makes the hiccups go away. I dont recommend it though..


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

idk wut is normal and what isnt, ...but mine started doing it at 3 months or maybe earlier....kept doing it til 8-9 months.... sometimes he ll have one of those days ......but these days its not noticeable to me so it must not be happening......

basically goes away


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I got my dog when he was shy of three months old, now he is seven months. He had hiccups alllllll day. If he woke up, he had hiccups. Drank water, had hiccups. Ate, had hiccups. Sneezes, had hiccups lol you get the picture. Apparently after research I realized its normal for pups to have it. Now at seven months he never gets it anymore.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

dieselsdaddy said:


> Thanks for the speedy input =]
> 
> The bag of food is nearly out probably about a week or so left and well switch to a normal type of food instead of large breed as well.
> 
> Thanks again!


I would recommend mixing the new food with the old so as not to shock your pup's system. Best not to do a cold change from one food to another but mix them until the old food is gone.

As for the hiccups, Loki had them bad as a pup. I noticed they got worse when he got in trouble too, like a nervous reaction to bad behavior. Kind of funny. He grew out of it though


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

It must be a puppy thing - I babysat a puppy and he had frequent hiccups. I even get them two or three times a day for two days once a month....wierd!!


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok, I'll bring back this old thread 'cause I don't need to start a new one on the same topic

For what I read...hiccups are normal on puppies, right? nothing to worry about it or has something change since the last post in 2012?


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree on the puppy thing. I was a bit concerned because Thor would literally have hiccups every other hour so I talked to my vet and she said I shouldn’t be too worried. Thor’s hiccups calmed down drastically after about 5 months. He’s 8 months now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah so borre97..I don’t think anything changed since 2012 lol. Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

j.Kim said:


> Yeah so borre97..I don't think anything changed since 2012 lol. Hope this helps


yeap!!  Piccolo is now 8 months old and hiccups are almost 100% gone

thanks j.Kim


----------

